# Inner Abs...



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok..here's the deal.

I had surgery on my stomach several years ago. They tried doing the surgery laproscopically however I was too 'thick' so they had to cut open my stomach. As a result I have a rather large scar from my navel to my rib cage.

Anyhoo, I have been working on strengthening my abs and have found that they are quite strong now however my stomach still extends outward. Now granted I do have fat there too but I just don't know how to get my abs to tighten up. If I use the HS ab machine I do sets at 50lbs and that seems pretty easy so I know my abs are strong.

Someone mentioned to me on a different board (which I don't go to anymore) that I should do vaccuum exercises to tighten my inner abs...does this sound right? Does anyone have any exercise suggestions that would help pull my abs in?

Thanks.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

I have almost a six pack now, With the least fat on my stomach ever, and my new abs still stick out as far past my chest and hams, I think it has alot to do with genetics (I can make a six pack[ok five pack] and make it stick out like im pregnant) its weird but true. If anyone knows a way to 'fix' this please let me know


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

I was wondering how much genetics would have to do with it. It will be interesting to see what others have to say....


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> It will be interesting to see what others have to say....


not much I guess


----------



## P-funk (Mar 29, 2004)

The rectus abdominus has a slightly outward curve to it, so it is normal to be really lean and still have a bit of distension.  I have it, even when I am really lean to.  There is nothing you can do about that.  It is neccessary for force absorbtion and stabalization, also the reason why the lordodic cure exists in the spine.  Just get really lean and you will see how falt you really are.  You can do vaccum's to help suck in your stomach but it wont get rid of the distension.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

It migh also been visceral adipose tissue (fat around organs not, as opposed to the most commonly known subcutaneous fat).  The only way i know off to get rid of it is either diet down to very low BF (very difficult to maintain that level of leanness though) or you could try Avant Labs' Ab-solved, 7-keto supposedly helps with VAT.  Check out the feedback in their forums.


----------



## SkinnyKid (Mar 29, 2004)

what are vacuums?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

Its hard to explain over the internet, but its sort of letting all of the air out of you lungs, then sucking you stomach in as far as possible.  I read something about that a while ago, it was something about the fact that you can make your TVA (tranverse abdominis) tight which will give you that 'sucked in' look all the time.  I don't know if its a valid theory though and it will probably take a very long time to do (its like having bad posture, TVA has to be chronically tightened).


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 29, 2004)

Vaccuums are when you lay on your back, or sit in a chair, and expell as much air from your lungs as possible and then tighten your abs so you are 'pushing' your navel towards your spine. Hold for as long as is comfortable and then release.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 29, 2004)

you dun have to be sitting to pull a vacuum.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> I have almost a six pack now, With the least fat on my stomach ever, and my new abs still stick out as far past my chest and hams, I think it has alot to do with genetics (I can make a six pack[ok five pack] and make it stick out like im pregnant) its weird but true. If anyone knows a way to 'fix' this please let me know



I have this ability too.  I can extend my stomach a few inches out at the peak from relaxed position.  It looks like I'm pregnant.  As well, some people don't get a six pack ever, or require super low bodyfats for one.  I have definition on the upper 4 abs at 15%, so I have a little fat on me.  I'm not fat, but there is grabbing material.  Perhaps you're at a higher bodyfat percentage than you think.


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 30, 2004)

Im 11% now, I dont think that is the problem


----------



## darklight (Mar 30, 2004)

I have the same problem two! When i'm lean people still saying that i have a big stomach! Some of them say huge, when 
 Normally thay shut up when i take the shirt off! Think it's genetics! Most of the time maybe it's your back that have an incorrect position, or you just get too relaxed with your stomach! Isometrics might help, but we all still have the same problem!
One problem may also be when working with weights, like the bicep curl (on stand), we let the stomach "free"! Doing "vaccum" should be a rule when performing exercises! But must of the times we are too focused on the target exercise that we forgot to vaccum the abs!


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies guys! It's good to hear that others have the same problem. If I drop the body fat from my stomach area (it's coming along) and my abs still stick out a bit then I can live with that. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something in my training.

I do try to keep my stomach in when doing curls or v-squat etc but I must admit my mind wanders from it at times. I'll just have to focus even harder and be aware of my entire body during an exercise and not just the muscle I'm working. 

And if I want my chest to stick out further than my abs I'll just have to build it up even more. The last time my chest was measured it was 50 inches but I probably lost an inch or two with fat loss. 

Thanks again.


----------

